# Brancher un macbook sur un ecran externe



## ILaw (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour tout le monde.

Travaillant avec un MBP 13" je n'en peux plus sur le plan visuel c'est épuisant et je pense cette semaine commander un écran externe. Je voulais seulement savoir si le MBP ne risquait pas de chauffer considérablement dans ces conditions, vivant qui plus est dans le sud. 

En vous remerciant pour vos conseils. 

http://www.fredzone.org/brancher-un-macbook-sur-un-ecran-externe : voici le site que j'ai trouvé mais mon souci est la T° du MBP en été. Il est clair que s'il risque de claquer, je prends un IMAC 21 ou un Mac Mini... J'avoue cependant en avoir un peu assez des frais d'informatique....

A vous lire.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mai 2012)

hello

pourquoi devrait il chauffer ???

perso, je l'utilise toute la semaine ainsi, en laissant le mac ouvert et écran "interne" éteint 

et question refroidissement, le mac mini et l'Imac ne sont pas vraiment des références


----------



## ILaw (21 Mai 2012)

Bonjour et merci pour cette réponse rapide.
On peut donc éteindre l'écran du MBP , tout basculer sur l'écran externe ? Pas de perte de qualité visuelle  ainsi ?

Sur la température du MBP je pensais qu'en laissant le MBP fermé, fiché dans un dock spécifique (exemple: Henge Dock ) il aurait tendance à énormément chauffer.
Mais si on peut éteindre l'écran du portable, et le laisser ouvert, il n'y a en effet plus de souci. 

Si mon budget est ainsi divisé par 10 c'est la fête 
par ailleurs, disons le , afficher un IMAC 24 dans un cabinet, en ces temps de crise est un peu limite... ça peut être mal interprété.

Un MBP ça passe, un écran standard aussi Et surtout, en cas de vacances, aucune angoisse, on ne prend que le MBP donc effectivement s'il n'y a pas de souci de surchauffe c'est en tous points mieux pour moi.
 Merci.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (21 Mai 2012)

Je vis à l'Equateur, mon MBP 13" 2011 est très souvent branché sur une TV HD ou un écran Eizo 24" pour de longues session de montage HD / photo.
Aucun souci de température.

Quand le ventilo tourne rapidement j'ouvre un peu le MBP.
Je fais attention à ce qu'il n'y ait aucun objet à l'arrière du MBP.


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mai 2012)

ILaw a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour cette réponse rapide.
> On peut donc éteindre l'écran du MBP , tout basculer sur l'écran externe ? Pas de perte de qualité visuelle  ainsi ?.



c'est ce que je fais
avantage: je peux déporter le mac (en l'occurence sur une étagère en hauteur) en y connectant bien sûr un clavier et une souris 



ILaw a dit:


> Sur la température du MBP je pensais qu'en laissant le MBP fermé, fiché dans un dock spécifique (exemple: Henge Dock ) il aurait tendance à énormément chauffer.



il y a deux écoles

Je suis de celle qui préfère laisser l'aération du mac se faire de manière optimale (au travers du clavier) 




ILaw a dit:


> Mais si on peut éteindre l'écran du portable, et le laisser ouvert, il n'y a en effet plus de souci.



en effet

depuis Lion il faut soit recourir à une petite manip logicielle (se trouve sur le forum) soit mettre un petit aimant au niveau du capteur de fermeture de l'écran (c'est le cas sur mon mac datant de 2008, j'ignore si c'est encore le cas avec les macs actuels)




ILaw a dit:


> Si mon budget est ainsi divisé par 10 c'est la fête
> par ailleurs, disons le , afficher un IMAC 24 dans un cabinet, en ces temps de crise est un peu limite... ça peut être mal interprété.


----------



## Simbouesse (21 Mai 2012)

En fait, il n'y a pas vraiment de question à se poser.

Le MacBook tournera comme à son habitude (pas plus de chauffe), et il est possible de jongler entre:


1 seul écran (interne ou externe)
la duplication (interne et externe identiques, utile surtout avec un vidéoprojecteur pour faire des présentations)
le bureau étendu (interne et externe, agissant comme un seul et grand bureau)

L'affichage sur l'écran externe est en général très bien fait !
Pour indication, mon MacBook de 2007 qui affiche une résolution de 1280x780 affiche une image nette et parfaitement proportionnée sur ma TV HD de 55cm.


----------



## ILaw (21 Mai 2012)

Ah ben merci à tous. Content de passer d'un budget de 1100 euros à 170 euros et des poussières 

il faut une manipulation spéciale sous Lion ? l'inverse m'eut étonné  

je vois qu'il y a des macqueux qui pratiquent ainsi en Equateur bon ça va j'ai de la marge :love:



> afficher un IMAC 24 dans un cabinet, en ces temps de crise est un peu limite... ça peut être mal interprété.



ben oui surtout pour sortir la facture ensuite... ce que je peux comprendre aussi...


----------



## Arlequin (21 Mai 2012)

ILaw a dit:


> il faut une manipulation spéciale sous Lion ? l'inverse m'eut étonné



t'ention, je parle de mon cas ! MBPu late 2008 et Lion (ça allait nickel sous SL) afin de n'avoir QUE l'écran externe

dans le terminal, il faut taper: 

sudo nvram boot-args="iog=0x0"

pour revenir à la normale: sudo nvram -d boot-args ou un reset pram/nvram

Si tu désires avoir le bureau étendu, rien à faire  

Si tu désires avoir la recopie d'écran (même affichage sur les deux écran), rien à faire non plus, mais l'écran externe aura la même résolution que l'interne


voilou


----------



## ILaw (21 Mai 2012)

formidable, encore merci. je vous dois à tous une fière chandelle car il me devenait insupportable d'attendre les nouveaux IMAC 1 mois voire 2, travailler en 13 c'est impossible... et payer encore rien que pour avoir un écran plus grand c'est un peu ... ABSURDE 

merci. je vais de ce pas commander un 22" DVI, pour de la bureautique ça ira largement.


----------



## ergu (21 Mai 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> Si tu désires avoir le bureau étendu, rien à faire



Tu peux quand même aller dans les préférences système pour mettre la barre de menus et le dock sur le grand écran plutôt que sur le 13" - c'est plus pratique (je trouve)


----------



## ILaw (22 Mai 2012)

Encore merci à tous


----------



## gigab (26 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour ma part, j'ai un MBP 2010 sous Lion et j'ai mis un écran externe 24".
Bon ça fait bureau étendu, mais je n'en veux, pas, je veux juste pouvoir travailler plus confortablement quand je suis chez moi.

Cependant, si j'indique "Recopie vidéo" dans les préférences systèmes>moniteurs", j'ai le même écran en plus gros, ce qui ne m'intéresse pas du tout.
En plus, la qualité d'image est très mauvaise et les applications en plein écran ne s'affichent pas du tout sur l'écran 24"...
Le dock ne s'affiche pas non plus ..

J'ai bien vu le post avec les éléments à taper dans le terminal, mais ça ne fonctionne pas du tout chez moi, ça ne change rien du tout.
Avez vous une idée ?
Merci par avance de votre aide.


----------



## iviewclear (23 Juin 2012)

Bonjour à tous

Je profite de ce topic pour rebondir avec certainement une question stupide mais bon....

Je suis passé dernièrement au mac avec le tout dernier MBP 17''
Ayant un moniteur HP de 21 pouces, j'ai acheté l'adaptateur qui va bien pour le brancher

OK pas de souci mais quand je ferme mon MBP mon moniteur se met en veille alors qu'une souris et un clavier sont connectés dessus.

Je dis ça car j'ai lu que quand un périphérique de ce genre était connecté alors obligatoirement l'image sur le moniteur pouvait restée même si le mac était fermé.

Seriez-vous ce que je dois faire pour régler ce petit souci ?

J'ajoute que quand je ferme mon mac l'image reste deux secondes sur le moniteur puis le moniteur se met en veille

Merci à vous de votre aide


----------

